# Construction of a carvel rowing boat



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

*The Davis 14'*

OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.









Here we've built a strong back, set up the molds, placed the ribands and are lining out the frames spacing.









Once we liked the frames spacing we worked out, we began to frame the boat. Frames came right from the steam box and were bent onto the boat, clamped and let sit to cool.









At this stage all frames are on the boat, we've lined out the planks on the frames and are spiling the first plank.









Most of the planks are on at this stage, she's looking like a boat now. Has anyone got clamp?









Here we're set up to spile the last plank. This plank above all has to be hewn carefully, it's a friction fit when placed on the boat, so all measuring and bevels have to be dead on.









And here she is all planked up, you can see the shutter plank on the right side of the boat. It is still standing proud before hand planing. Notice only one clamp, the rest of the plank is held on by friction.









All the planks are on the boat, and have been faired. Now comes caulking the plank seams. We're using cotton for this. The wet is from linseed oil, used to lubricate the seam for ease of caulking.









Here's a student laying caulk into a plank seam.









Look at that! Right side up. All the seams have been caulked and the hull has been faired. Now we get to see what she really looks like.









The boat has been set on its lines, plumbed and leveled. We're now ready to work on the interior.

Alright, we've made some headway here today, that was some fast boat building! I hope you enjoyed this first installment of my most recent project. In the next installment we'll work on the interior of the boat. Now, go make some saw dust!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Man this is interesting. I'll need a glossary to look up some of the terms though.Thanks for posting these great pictures and descriptions!


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


It's a whole different animal this boat building! I've acquired a whole new vocabulary since diving into this trade. LOL!!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Very intresting!

Keep up the great work

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Very cool to see the process, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


It's like reading a good book… Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Very interesting topic.

Question:
Some boats are built with the planking on first then the ribbing.
Your model goes ribbing then planks.
What is the differnce in the two techniques other than the obvious?

Bob


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Its a beautiful process. I've built two boats my self. I'll have to dig up some photos and post them. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


I've wanted to build a boat for a long time… Looks possible even for a rookie.


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Brian, even though we have a few lakes in "landlocked" Kansas, I can't see myself ever trying something like this, but this is simply fascinating! Thanks for sharing this process…amazing.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian, have they taught you what a "whiskey plank" is yet?

I'm really enjoying this, too. I've been reading about boat building for years; you're living a dream of mine!!


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, the beloved whiskey plank! We have indeed had quite a few of those over the past 9 months, I for one am a big fan of the tradition. Let's see, 4 in our shop, 3 in the other shops. Hopefully we'll have a few more before the years out!


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *The Davis 14'*
> 
> OK, here's my first installment on my LJ's blog. Since there is much involved in the construction of a boat, and I have about 400 photos, I'll try to show to my best ability, the most major stages of construction. We built 2 Davis boats over the past 6 months, one 14' and one 16'. The boat shown here is the 14'. Prior to physically building the boat came the lofting full size on the floor. Alright, let's get started, so sit back, relax, and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Bob #2,

Depends on how the boat is constructed. Carvel would typically have ribs on first, then frames, then planks.
Lapstrake planks go on first, then frames. Planks give the shape to the boat in lapstrake, whereas frames and ribs provide the shape that the planks conform to. Hope that helps.


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

*Interior joinery*

Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.

Here's where we left off.








Shortly after turing the boat over, we get to see the inside of the boat. At this point there are only frames inside the boat.









Here, I made some small test pieces to get the compound bevels at each end of the inwales…before cutting into the good material.









Now we have the inwales installed, and under those you can see we have installed the thwart risers. Thwart riser serves as the landing for the thwart (seat).









Now we've made up the breast hooks, installed them and are beginning to shape and fair them into the sheer of the boat.









Here, you can see the guard on the outside of the hull is being clamped waiting to be fastened.









Alright, some structural support. Now the thwarts are being installed which add strength and rigidness.

A few other items go into the boat, floor boards, margin boards for the floors, oarlock pads, and a few finishings.
We're also painting the outside of the hull and beginning to fill fastener holes with bungs and filler. 









The first coat of many goes on. Putty sand paint, putty sand paint, putty sand paint….









At this stage we're getting close. After many coats of paint the guards go back on. Oarlock pads installed.









Look at those woods, look at those joints. The fairing has been finished and stems cut down flush with the breast hook.









Turned over to complete the paint work. Lower guards have been installed and the brass fastened to the keel.
She is done.








And there she is! Floor boards installed, all oiled up and looking good!

Well, she turned out a beauty. Many hours of work went into this boat, and many generations of boatbuilders skills were gained in her construction. Thanks for letting me share this with you, while I could not show everything involved with the construction, I hope this gave you somewhat of an idea of how it was built, and possibly just how great boat building is.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Brian,

As someone who grew up around a seafaring tradition let me say thank you!

God Bless!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Very cool post.

Is this a group effort then?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed seeing your posting. Very interesting and beautiful work. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


I suppose that boat will last many years in service. With all the effort that goes into building a boat like that, it would have to last more than one generation I suppose? Boat builders must have been revered in past cultures. I sure belong to those who know just enough to have the proper respect for such an effort. Thank you for sharing Brian.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Great work!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## MikeInPhiladelphia (Apr 14, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat…excellent craftsmenship!

After I finish my kayak, that will be my next project (just don't tell my wife)!

Mike


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Brain, thanks so much for sharing this process. You've done a beautiful job….truly a functioning work of art.

I was wondering…do you have any idea how many manhours goes into this contruction process?


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Could you give us a brief run-down of the various woods used? I've loved the photo sequence! Are you all doing a lapstrake next?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


A lot of man hours! I can't give you a run down simply because we did not track the man hours, or at least I didn't. Sorry.

The woods on this boat were as follows.
Backbone (stem post, stern post and keel) - Sapele 
Frames - White Oak
Planks - Red Cedar
Interior - Sapele


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian, one other question (I've narrowed it down to one): You have identified this as a "Davis 14." Is that as in, Arch Davis? Just wondering who the designer is, as a student of yacht design.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I'm starting on a strip Adirondack Guidboat in a few days.


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Hey TexasGaloot, these boats were originally designed and built by the Davis family, 3 generations of boat builders, in South East Alaska. The Davis family were Tsimshian (pronounced more or less, shim shan) indians from Metlakatla Alaska. There is little information about this family, and less about their boats. What we know is that they built a 14' which we pulled the lines from. They were based on whaling and ships boats that they observed from visiting lumber schooners and whaling ships. Recently a former student found a 12' Davis boat and pulled the lines from it. They also produced a transom stern boat once the introduction of outboards made there way to Alaska. Hope this helps.

-Brian


----------



## trice (Aug 31, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Wow,that's really nice. I love traditional boat building and boats. That's some fine work!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Beautiful !!!! I have had a few boats myself through the years living on the coast we used to do sailing a lot ,mostly with glass fibre boats around 30 feet .Anyway I have had such a boat as yours also but clinker built.During the construction you describe that the hull was puttied and sanded and painted you make no mention of caulking is this not needed with the putty.New products come out all the time so I am a bit out of date but you have made a really excellent job looks fantastic .Alistair


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Alistair,

These boats are something else. They are not only beautiful, but are an absolute pleasure to row. We built 2 clinker or lapstrake boats as well, one had a small dipping lug sailing rig as well. I have yet to post those pictures up here.

Now, to answer your question, we did indeed caulk the hull of these boats. We used 3 strand cotton to caulk these seams. In part one of this blog series, I did show a few photos of the caulking. The caulking not only helps to make the boat water tight, it strengthens the hull putting all the planks in tension allowing them to act more like one large piece of wood rather than multiple.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Scotach said:


> *Interior joinery*
> 
> Here's part two of the Davis boat construction. Let's jump right in.
> 
> ...


Fascinating! Thanks for a great blog. So much to learn, so little time!


----------

